# LF Yellow Tangs or Lieutenant Tangs



## Whatever

Hi fellow Reefers, has anyone seen Yellows or Lieutenant Tangs in their travels recently, any idea on price of a Yellow these days? Thanks


----------



## gtgwin

Around the GTA the lowest I've seen a yellow tang for these days is $110 (I'm looking for one as well).


----------



## Whatever

Thats pricey, there was a place in London was selling then cheaper, better for me cause its closer


----------



## gtgwin

Yeah, I'm going to hold off on fish shopping for a while. Once shipments become more regular I think prices will come down, I'm not in a rush.


----------



## loonie

Price of yellow Tangs has sky rocketed. 

For me the best place for fish is R20, Mississauga, very reasonable price, but not sure he has any now since have not visited for 3months. But sometimes BA has good price for their weekly special.

If you want it to be shipped, then Candy Corals, will be your choice.


----------



## Whatever

I did see one advertised at Candy Vorals for 109 plus shipping, im not gonna bother right now, i ll wait a bit but thanks


----------



## loonie

There is a lot of yellow tang at BA, Mississauga, $129plus tax, saw it yesterday.


----------



## Whatever

Thank you, thats pricey, no i think i will wait. Im not sure what im going to do, my naso is getting rather large for my 125 so im thinking i may have to sell it sooner than later.


----------

